# Kernel Panic beim booten

## computiger

 :Confused: 

Hallo Gentoofreunde,

heute habe ich mir Gentoolinux auf meinen Rechner, nach der deutschen  Anleitung, installiert.

Das hat auch alles recht gut funkrioniert, bis ich neu gebootet habe.

Bootloader ist Grub

Meine Config dazu:

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

Grub habe ich in den MBR installiert

Beim Booten bekomme ich die Bootauswahl mit Splashimage angezeigt.

Irgendwie komme ich nicht weiter.

Habt Ihr eine Idee?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Wenn du uns noch sagen könntest welche Nachricht da nach Kernel panic kommt, wärs vielleicht einfacher zu lösen... Ich würd mal vermuten *Glaskugel guck*: Irgendwas stimmt nicht mit deinem Kernel! (Ist die Option für dein Root-FS aktiviert?)

Schreib doch bitte das nächste mal etwas genauer rein was los ist!

----------

## chris4linux

vielleicht ist deine root partition auch nicht

```
/dev/sda3
```

check it out...

- Chris

----------

## Turrican

Wie sind eigentlich deine Platten genau partioniert? Nicht dass dein root-Verweis auf die falsche Partition zeigt.

----------

## chris4linux

 *Turrican wrote:*   

> Wie sind eigentlich deine Platten genau partioniert? Nicht dass dein root-Verweis auf die falsche Partition zeigt.

 

siehe mein posting, du hast es nur ausführlicher geschrieben  :Wink: 

ein post deine fstab wäre nicht schlecht...(oder das was cfdisk sagt...)

- Chris

----------

## computiger

Meine Partitionen sind wie folgt aufgeteilt:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1       /boot         ext2fs
> 
> /dev/sda2           swap
> 
> /dev/sda3        /root              ext3fs
> ...

 

und ich bekomme folgende Meldung beim Booten:

 *Quote:*   

> VFS: cannot open root device "sda3" or 08:03
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
> 
> Kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on 08:03
> ...

 

Es liegt irgendwie an der Rootpartition ...

Dies ist wahrscheinlich ein Verständnisproblem meinerseits.

----------

## Turrican

Ich nehm jetzt einfach mal an, dass bei dir /dev/sda3 / ist und nicht /root.

Hast du alle SCSI-Treiber und ext3 fest in den Kernel kompiliert?

Und Chris - recht - wir haben beide das gleiche geschrieben und zwar fast gleichzeitig  :Wink: Last edited by Turrican on Mon Jun 02, 2003 6:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chris4linux

 *Turrican wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du alle SCSI-Treiber und ext3 fest in den Kernel kompiliert?
> 
> 

 

jo, als module nützen die dir da nichts...probier mal lilo, wenns weiterhin nicht geht, da bekommst du vielleicht noch andere sachen als ausgabe...

vielleicht musst du bei grub für  scsi und ext3 noch paramter angeben (mehr dazu: --> man grub) aber das weiß ich nicht, ich nutz lilo  :Wink: 

- Chris

----------

## computiger

SCSI und ext3 sind fest im Kernel kompiliert

meine fstab sieht  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sda1             /boot                  ext2              noauto/noatime     1 1
> 
> /dev/sda3             /                        ext3              noatime                0 0
> ...

 

gibt es irgendwo eine genaue Beschreibung zur fstab? 

Mir ist hier nicht so ganz klar was z.B. in der letzten Spalte stehen muß ...

Grüße  :Crying or Very sad: 

computiger

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Vermute mal den Rootdevice ist SCSI: hast du auch die Treiber für den SCSI Controller etc. fest in den Kernel kompiliert? Erkennt er die Festplatte korrekt?

----------

## computiger

@Master_Of_Disaster

Wie kann ich das feststellen?

Aber würde ich, wenn der Scsi Treiber nicht funktionieren tut, das Bootimage von der Scsi-Bootpartition lesen können?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

das ist ein Argument   :Cool: 

Erkennen kann man das in den Meldungen von Bootloader und Kernel...

jetzt seh ich auch langsam alt aus, keine Ahnung was da los sein könnte.

----------

## JensZ

Die Meldung kommt definitiv aus dem Kernel, wenn die fstab falsch wäre, würde erst der Versuch die Rootpartition neu zu mounten bzw, den rest zu  mounten fehlschlagen. Ich schätze mal dein Controller wird nicht erkannt  *Quote:*   

> VFS: cannot open root device "sda3" or 08:03 
> 
> 

  sda3 kennt er nämlich nicht. Normalerweise ist die SCSI-Controller meldung recht einfach zu erkennen, der rechner bleibt ne Zeit stehen (zumindest bei meinem 2940uw).

----------

## computiger

Mein Controller ist ein Onboard Adaptec U2

Nach Euren Posts habe ich mich nochmal im Netz umgesehen und bin zum Schluß gekommen, daß JensZ recht hat.

Es liegt wohl daran, daß der Kerneltreiber ein PCI Device sucht und mein OnboardAdapter nicht findet.

Hat jemand dafür eine Lösung?

Gibt es Alternativtreiber, wenn ja, wie werden diese eingebunden?

Grüße

computiger  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## awiesel

Ist der sd (scsi disk support) Treiber auch fest eingebunden?

----------

## JensZ

poste doch einfach mal deine Kernel config, sowie die Ausgabe von /proc/scsi/scsi.

----------

## computiger

 :Shocked:  Hallo Forum

Danke nochmal an alle die geantwortet haben

Das Problem ist behoben.

Ich war zu blöd   :Wink: 

Ich habe vergessen den LowLeveltreiber für mein SCSI zu laden.

Grüße

Computiger

----------

